# مشروع كامل بمخططاته وحساباته على الهاب.... منتظركم



## hamadalx (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حتى لا أطيل عليكم إخوانى الأعزاء مشروع كامل بحساباته على الهاب.....منتظركم فى موضوع سياسة عروض الأسعار 

ولا تنسوا الدعاء.........والتقييم

إنى أحبكم فى الله


----------



## zaco (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## الانجينيير (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*الله يكرمك*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سيدحسن1 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن داخل folder plans يوجد ملفين ملف pipe وملف duct ملف الدكت غير موجود وهو مهم حتي تتم الفائدة من المشروع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hanisami (4 ديسمبر 2010)

_نشكرك اخي الكريم_
_بارك الله فيك_


----------



## hamadalx (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*ولا يهمك ياهندسة*



سيدحسن1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا
> ولكن داخل folder plans يوجد ملفين ملف pipe وملف duct ملف الدكت غير موجود وهو مهم حتي تتم الفائدة من المشروع
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 
إتفضل ياهندسة ولا يهمك شاور إنت بس........


----------



## hamadalx (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الجزء الأخير


----------



## alaa_84 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## سمير شربك (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية 
وشكرا على كرمك


----------



## سيدحسن1 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الله ينور عليك ياهندسة
ولكن اسمح لي بعد اذنك في حسابات الاحمال الحرارية هناك بيانات انا محتاجة مثل الاحمال الكهربائية وعدد الاشخاص والحوائط والزجاج فمن اين احصل عليها ؟وايضا في اختيار النظام تم اختيار single zone control CAV لماذا تم اختيار هذا النظام؟ وهل ممكن نختار TERMINAL UNIT ؟
انا بحاول اذاكرالمشروع.
شكرا لسعة صدرك واحبابك الله الذي احببتنا في
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eehaboo (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ابداع با صديقي


----------



## hamadalx (4 ديسمبر 2010)

eehaboo قال:


> ابداع با صديقي


 
العفو..........ياجميل


----------



## حسام محمد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويوفقك يا رب 
شكرا كتير الك


----------



## goor20 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## jundi (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## كامل طارق (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
سراج لا ينطفئ له ضوء بإذن الله


----------



## hamadalx (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> بارك الله فيكم
> سراج لا ينطفئ له ضوء بإذن الله


 
أخجلتنى أستاذى ....... اللهم اغفر له وأنعم عليه بفضلك ورضاك عليه...اللهم تقبل


----------



## شلدون (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخى جارى التحميل


----------



## سيدحسن1 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ياهندس لا تنساني في الرد علي 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## welding eng (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك وفيك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## عليما (4 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## mech_mahmoud (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل....
بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي العزيز


----------



## ضيف سليمان (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة ونحن فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## okbaoui (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي و اكرمك


----------



## okbaoui (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي و اكرمك


----------



## goor20 (8 يناير 2011)

thank u very much


----------



## hamadalx (8 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 يناير 2011)

والله يا صاحبي ما عرفت كيف شغل الملفات بتوع الهاب


----------



## emhdisam (8 يناير 2011)

عدد الاشخاص يتم الحصول عليها من المعماري او من كتاب رول اوف سمب او من كود البناء او بتقدير عدد الكراسي في الغرفة
حمل الانارة من مهندس الكهرباء او من نوع الغرفة توجد جداول في اشري او من الرول اوف سمب
حمل اجهزة الكهرباء من مصنعي الاجحهزة او الرول اوف سمب او تساوي حمل الجهاز كاملا اذا كان في المكان المكيف كاملا


----------



## حسام محمد (8 يناير 2011)

الله يسلم ايديك يا غالي 
الف شكر


----------



## hamadalx (9 يناير 2011)

riyadh1 قال:


> والله يا صاحبي ما عرفت كيف شغل الملفات بتوع الهاب


 
لية بس ........الملفات تشغلها ب 4.2 ومفيش أى مشكلة


----------



## abogana (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو نشر برنامج الهاب وبرامج الدكت والمواسير
وبرامج تصميم انظمة مقاومة الحريق مع الشرح


----------



## redabond2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااا


----------



## akbargherbal (26 أغسطس 2011)

hamadalx قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> حتى لا أطيل عليكم إخوانى الأعزاء مشروع كامل بحساباته على الهاب.....منتظركم فى موضوع سياسة عروض الأسعار
> 
> ...



إبداع حقيقي

نتمنى أن لا تبخل علينا بمثل هذه المشاركات القيمة

فعلا نتعلم من الأفضل في هذا المنتدى​


----------



## baraa harith (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (26 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mostafa a elmoanem (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*هديه بسيطه*

بارك الله فيك وذبح لك ديك وكتب لك شيك


----------



## eng_omar26 (17 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## ENG ESMAT (20 أكتوبر 2014)

Thanks


----------



## أكرم حمزه (20 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ...ولكن أين الحسابات ببرنامج الهاب


----------



## mharoun255 (21 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## bagan (21 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## younis najjar (21 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام ابراهيم رزق (21 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسه


----------



## AHMADBHIT (21 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (29 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك​


----------

